# Stiener tractor



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Stiener tractor with plow setup for snow plowing sidewalks or driveways. Was refurbished a couple years ago besides repainting front plow. Works great for plowing commercial sidewalks or small areas. Will do the work of 3 men. You can mount sidewalk deicer on back as well. Only reason for selling is sold business and no longer need it for commercial walkways. Also works well during leaf cleanups to move piles of leaves to the street or woods. $3500 8106235397


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Would you look at the color...

Maybe post the model number for those who want to do some research.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Model number 420


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sooo, this is the second one I have seen in as many weeks that colour and funny enough the one I saw in person was an old school board model numbered 420 on the side... Not its model number...
He was cutting the lawn beside beside the shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Weird...a Cushman plate but Steiner tractor?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird...a Cushman plate but Steiner tractor?


Cushman was made by Steiner if I recall correct


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

This was one of the first models, original color was green. Clears sidewalks great and moves piles of leaves efficiently as well.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

soccerlawn said:


> This was one of the first models, original color was green. Clears sidewalks great and moves piles of leaves efficiently as well.


Steiner has been making equipment since the 40's.When this model came out,Ransomes had bought them, and green was one of their colors, however,I believe Steiner would paint the equipment for customers, per request. In 98, the family reformed and built Ventracs, their new company was Venture Products. Nowadays,I believe Steiner(the original) is owned by Doosan Bobcat, and ventrac is owned by Toro.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting, good info! Thanks


----------

